# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  (Steam / PS Vita) Demetrios - The BIG cynical adventure

## COWCAT

Salut les gens de Canard PC  ::): 


Je connais Canard PC depuis très longtemps, mais je n'avais jamais eu l'occasion de poster sur ce forum. Maintenant j'ai une bonne raison  ::): 


Je suis un développeur français près de Saint Etienne, et depuis un an je travaille sur un jeu d'aventure Point & Click dans le style des Chevaliers de Baphomet. Mais avec un humour... différent  :;): 





Le jeu s'appelle "*Demetrios - The BIG cynical adventure*". Il est très intéractif, et contextuel (les personnages peuvent réagir aux bétises que vous faites...)


Je fais tout moi-même : la programmation, les graphismes, les musiques, les dialogues... et la comm  ::P: 


Quelques screenshots :










Pour ceux que ça intéresse, une démo en français (environ 2h de jeu!) est dispo sur le site :
http://www.demetriosgame.com/fr/demo/



(Bjorn, ferme-là STP...)


Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez?  ::):

----------


## COWCAT

Pas de commentaires, dommage! Je vais quand même vous informer des derniers changements  ::): 

Les lancements de mes pages *Kickstarter* et *Steam Greenlight* que j'ai prévu depuis des mois arrivent dans quelques jours!
Elles seront en ligne simultanément le *6 octobre* (mardi prochain!)

Pour cette occasion, j'ai préparé une version mise à jour de la démo. (v1.3) Celle-ci prend en compte tous les retours que j'ai eu jusqu'ici!

-----------------------------
CHANGEMENTS DEPUIS LA 1.2 :
-----------------------------
- *Version HTML5 de la démo!*

Vous pouvez maintenant jouer à la démo directement dans votre navigateur!

- *Nouvelles expressions pour Bjorn et Sandra!*

Bien que ce soit un Point & Click, la série des Ace Attorney a eu des influences sur le jeu!
Et c'est pourquoi quasiment tous les personnages dans le jeu sont animés avec plusieurs expressions!

Par exemple, voici celles de Bjorn :



- *Cookies plus gros et facile à trouver!* 

La plupart des gens trouvent que les cookies sont un très bon concept. Ils sont cachés sur les écrans et vous devez les trouver pour obtenir de l'aide dans le jeu. C'est un peu un "jeu dans le jeu" optionnel!

Mais ils étaient un peu TROP bien cachés. Donc je les ai redimensionnés d'environ 1.5 à 2 fois.



J'ai aussi ajouté un compteur de cookies, qui vous donne le nombre de cookies restants à trouver dans chaque pièce! Ceci devrait rendre la recherche plus intéressante  ::): 

- *Les textes anglais et français ont été relus*

L'anglais n'est pas ma première langue, mais un fan m'a aidé à relire le texte du jeu. Il devrait y avoir moins de fautes.

De même pour le français qui a été relu par Thierry Bazillon, merci à lui!  ::): 

- *Les interfaces ont été corrigées et sont plus jolies*

Certaines avaient été faites rapidement pour le prototype du jeu l'année dernière, et je ne les avais pas changées. C'est chose faite, et cela donne un rendu plus professionnel!



- *Polices de caractères corrigées pour le français et l'espagnol*

Les accents spécifiques aux langues ne s'affichaient pas. J'ai dû modifier la police TTF manuellement pour les faire apparaître!
Trouver des polices qui vont bien est déjà difficile, alors en trouver qui marchent avec toutes les langues, c'est mission impossible! 
Je ne voulais pas revenir à des polices basiques comme Arial ou Verdana, donc c'était un peu l'unique solution.

- *Performances du jeu améliorées*

J'ai ajouté un système de cache pour les dialogues et les traductions, pour qu'ils ne soient pas rechargé au changement de pièce. Cela rend le jeu plus fluide car c'est maintenant quasi instantané!

- *Vue des zones d'intéractions améliorée* (plus joli et les textes ne se rentrent plus dedans) :



- *Détection automatique du framerate* 

Le jeu peut maintenant tourner à 60 ou 30 images par secondes, suivant les capacités de votre PC. Ceci est détecté au démarrage du jeu.

Si vous souhaitez essayer la nouvelle démo, elle est dispo sur le site : http://www.demetriosgame.com/fr/demo/

----------


## Hideo

Je suis pas très P&C mais je salut le travail effectué  :;):

----------


## COWCAT

Merci  ::): 

Y'en a pas mal qui m'ont dit ne pas être "très Point & Click" et qui ont quand même adoré la démo  ::P:

----------


## COWCAT

Et voilà! Après plusieurs mois de préparation...

*Demetrios est MAINTENANT sur Kickstarter et Steam Greenlight!*

Et voici la première bande annonce du jeu, en français également!



*Page Kickstarter* : https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...2887/demetrios  (NB : Elle est traduite en français sur mon site! http://www.demetriosgame.com/fr/kickstarter/ )

*Voter sur Steam Greenlight* : http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfile.../?id=502785332


Avec votre aide, je pourrais faire de Demetrios le projet encore meilleur et ambitieux qu'il mérite d'être!

Si le jeu vous intéresse mais vous hésitez à aider ou que vous êtes fauché (ça arrive!), pensez au moins à voter pour le jeu sur Steam Greenlight et/ou donner 1€ au Kickstarter! 
Vous obtiendrez votre nom dans les crédits, des fonds d'écrans, et vous pourrez suivre le projet avec les mises à jour  ::):

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Félicitations et bonne chance à toi!  :;):

----------


## Grhyll

Jolie page Kickstarter  ::):  A voté sur Steam, bonne chance à toi !

----------


## Fenrir

Très belle présentation sur KS, et ça a très bien démarré, félicitation !

----------


## COWCAT

Merci à vous! Déjà financé à 50%!

Continuez comme ça! Et n'oubliez pas de voter sur Steam Greenlight aussi : http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfile...ents/502785332

----------


## COWCAT

Je réitère ma demande!

Malgré un bon ratio de votes oui, un Kickstarter qui marche et des retours très positifs, mon jeu commence à être coincé au milieu du classement sur Greenlight...

Chaque vote compte! Si vous pouvez voter, je vous en remercie infiniment!

==> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfile.../?id=502785332

----------


## Roscopolo

Comme beaucoup d'autres je ne suis pas branché point & click mais la vidéo est sympa et me donne envie de le tester ce w/e. Dès que le serveur de Greenlight cessera de patauger dans la semoule je te file mon vote.  :;):

----------


## COWCAT

Cool, merci! Chaque vote compte  ::): 

Demetrios est maintenant financé à 90%! Pouvez-vous l'aider à atteindre son but?  ::): 



https://www.kickstarter.com/projects.../posts/1381518

----------


## COWCAT

> Comme beaucoup d'autres je ne suis pas branché point & click mais la vidéo est sympa et me donne envie de le tester ce w/e. Dès que le serveur de Greenlight cessera de patauger dans la semoule je te file mon vote.


Alors, est-ce que tu as pu tester la démo?

Le Kickstarter est maintenant financé, et il y a des stretch goals pour des traductions en espagnol et en allemand (oui bon, je me doute que vous vous en fichez  ::P: )

J'ai aussi posté des articles sur la création du jeu dans les updates, et un article qui a été mis en featured sur GamaSutra!

----------


## Grhyll

Wow, congrats pour le kickstarter et la feature sur Gamasutra !

----------


## COWCAT

Merci Grhyll!  ::): 

Bonne nouvelle, le jeu a été greenlighté aujourd'hui et sera donc disponible sur Steam!   ::): 



Il reste encore 7 jours pour le Kickstarter! 

Les prochains stretch goals sont la traduction en allemand (3 500 €) et la version PS Vita, qui de manière surprenante a été la plus demandée parmi les versions consoles! (5 000 €)

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...2887/demetrios

----------


## COWCAT

Plus que 48H pour supporter Demetrios sur Kickstarter! 

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...2887/demetrios

On a atteint le stretch goal pour la traduction en allemand! Peut t-on atteindre ou se rapprocher du portage sur PS Vita avant la fin?

----------


## COWCAT

Salut ! Ça fait un bail ! 

Ces derniers mois, je me suis focalisé sur le développement de Demetrios.
La bonne nouvelle, c'est qu'il est maintenant quasi-terminé  ::): 

Demetrios a maintenant une cover !



Je voulais quelque chose qui donne tout de suite le ton du jeu  ::): 

La sortie est prévue pour *fin Mai sur Steam et plateformes DRM-Free !*

NB : Le jeu sera présent à l'évènement Indie Games Play #6 à Lyon le 26 Mars !

http://eventsforgames.com/indie-games-play-event/

----------


## Grhyll

Ah oui ça donne un sacré ton, effectivement ^^'

----------


## COWCAT

N'est-ce pas ! Merci  ::): 
J'espère avoir bientôt la page Steam en ligne !

----------


## COWCAT

Enfin! Après deux ans de développement, Demetrios arrive sur Steam le 31 Mai !

http://store.steampowered.com/app/451570

Mettez-le dans votre wishlist si vous êtes intéressé  ::):

----------


## Roscopolo

Toutes mes félicitations pour cet accomplissement et ces deux années probablement difficiles ! Tu peux être fier de ton travail et ton opiniâtreté.  :;): 

Je te souhaite beaucoup de succès. Puisse l'hydromel couler dans ta gorge et les femmes dans ta couche. Enfin un truc de ce genre.  ::trollface::

----------


## COWCAT

Merci Roscopolo !

La démo de Demetrios est maintenant sur Steam !  ::): 

http://store.steampowered.com/app/451570

Le jeu sort dans deux semaines !

----------


## COWCAT

C'est le grand jour ! Demetrios est enfin DISPONIBLE !




Il est en vente sur Steam pour seulement 8.99 € (réduction de lancement de 10% !)
http://store.steampowered.com/app/451570

Vous pouvez aussi l'acheter sur mon site, et pour le même prix vous aurez la version DRM Free + une clé Steam !
http://www.demetriosgame.com/en/order/

Il y a aussi quelques unités du DVD (sans DRM) disponible à la précommande sur le site ! (il sera livré un mois après la sortie)

J'espère que vous apprécierez le jeu !  ::):

----------


## COWCAT

Regardez ce que j'ai reçu ! :D


Je suis en train de préparer les envois pour les backers, il reste 24 DVD dispo à commander sur le site si vous le souhaitez !
http://www.demetriosgame.com/fr/order/

----------


## Grhyll

Wah ça doit faire plaisir de voir ça ^^

----------


## war-p

Ouah, c'est artisanal! C'est bon ça !  ::):

----------


## COWCAT

Mon jeu d'aventure idiot "Demetrios" est MAINTENANT DISPONIBLE sur PlayStation Vita !



https://store.playstation.com/#!/fr-...METRIOS0000000

Il coûte 9.99 €, et il y a 20% de réduction pour les membres PS+.
Ce n'est pas indiqué mais il est intégralement en français.

Faire cette version PS Vita fut énormément de travail, j'espère que vous aimerez le jeu  ::):

----------


## Grhyll

Han c'est classe  ::):  Bon je te cacherai pas que c'est un poil cher pour le prendre juste par curiosité (n'étant pas du tout un amateur de point and click), mais je vais garder l'idée dans un coin quand même (faut bien la rentabiliser, cette vita !).

----------


## Captotofr

Le jeu m'est été offert pour Noel sur Steam, je dois trouver qu'il est bien marrant, l'humour pipi caca bien gras me convient. L'histoire est intéressant, je n'en suis qu'au chapitre 2. Et les cookies, OÙ QU'IL EST CE PUTAIN DE COOKIE ?!!  :Vibre:

----------


## COWCAT

> Han c'est classe  Bon je te cacherai pas que c'est un poil cher pour le prendre juste par curiosité (n'étant pas du tout un amateur de point and click), mais je vais garder l'idée dans un coin quand même (faut bien la rentabiliser, cette vita !).


Il sera en soldes régulièrement mais sans doute pas à 1 € non plus avant longtemps, hein  :;):  Faut bien manger !





> Le jeu m'est été offert pour Noel sur Steam, je dois trouver qu'il est bien marrant, l'humour pipi caca bien gras me convient. L'histoire est intéressant, je n'en suis qu'au chapitre 2. Et les cookies, OÙ QU'IL EST CE PUTAIN DE COOKIE ?!!


Content qu'il te plaise ! :D
N'hésites pas à poster un avis sur la page Steam, ça aiderait bien...  ::):

----------


## Captotofr

Je posterai un avis dès que j'aurais retrouvé tous les cookies du jeu  ::trollface::

----------


## COWCAT

OK  ::):  Il y a un guide sur Steam, si jamais tu n'en trouves pas certains.

----------


## Grhyll

> Il sera en soldes régulièrement mais sans doute pas à 1 € non plus avant longtemps, hein  Faut bien manger !


Oh ben alors là, en tant que dev dans le jv, je ne te jette pas la pierre XD Si j'étais un  grand joueur de point and click, j'aurais pris direct !

----------


## COWCAT

Hum, ça fait un bail que j'ai pas posté ici !

Depuis, mon jeu Demetrios est sorti sur PlayStation 4 et Xbox One ! :D

Et j'ai sorti une version mobile hier :

iOS :
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/deme...295749833?mt=8

Android :
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...t.DemetriosCh1

Le 1er chapitre est GRATUIT sur Android !  ::):

----------


## Patate

Je test le 1er chapitre  :;):

----------


## Pollux568

Je viens de voir passer le post-mortem sur Twitter (merci yourkiki !) :
https://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/Fabr..._platforms.php

C'est un peu long mais vraiment intéressant, je recommande la lecture !

----------

